# Newbie here



## Jupiterak (May 2, 2012)

Hi Folks,  

I'm also from Elitebodiez and now coming here for some new friends.  Alittle background: 40yrs. been going to the gym for almost 20 years now.  I've done a cycles (some good and some bad) in my late 20's.  Now on trt for life and smarter in and out the gym than before.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2012)

Jupiterak, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (May 2, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (May 2, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## aminoman74 (May 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Roseroyce (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys new to this forum thing so I will make this brief. Looking to get back in the gym been eating right and doing 3 days a week warming the body up then going back to my 4-8 rep heavy range.

But here is my question..
Im 22 years old and so far I have done atleast two cycles of orals only
First: Anadrol 50 D-Bol
Second: Anadrol 50 D-Bol 
both for at least 6-8 weeks (Anadrol 4w for both)

So hear I am getting ready to go back into the gym and not to brag but I been one of those freaks in the gym since I was 14 at 17 my bench press was 315 for 10reps idk my max at that point, just to give you an Idea I have been a complete muscle head. 
So here it is...Im looking to do a Test e / Masterone e cycle with adex or nolva as pct maybe some prov..
Im thinking Test/ Mast at 300mg/wk for week 1-3 week 4-8 bumping it to 400-500mgwk for the remainder of the full 12 week cycle and pct after last 2 weeks.
Im 6ft 220lbs and my regiments even for a user I would say is pretty insane so the only question I would have is since I dont want to touch tren would the masterone e give me someone of the result I would see using tren.

My goal is to put on mass without so much bloat and hopefully have a hard look. Maybe when Im done cycling id throw in some Clen to further the shred area of the stomach.

although I know my diet may counter the whole lean thing, Im going to get back to around 4-5K calories plenty protein carbs are ok with a watchful eye. Also plenty of shakes diets no so much of a concern I am fully aware of its importance however I have it in place...

Any suggestions???


----------



## charley (May 13, 2012)

Welcome Bro......I think you want to go to the 'anabolic zone'....forums..


----------



## aminoman74 (May 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## mth496 (May 14, 2012)

welcome to the board. you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

thx everyone.


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

3


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

4


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

5


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

6


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

7


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

8


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

9


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

10


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

11


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

12


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

13


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

14


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

15


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

16


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

17


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

18


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

19


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

20


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

21


----------



## mssimpsons (May 30, 2012)

Hi, another newbie here!


----------

